# Windows 10 Right Click Menu Text Missing



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

Since "upgrading" to Windows 10 I have needed to restart my computer every other day to fix weird interface glitches. There are a bunch, and I will make separate threads for them because I don't know if they happen for the same reason. 

This thread is about the right click menu missing all the text on it. I have attached an image. The different menus are still clickable, I just can't see what I'm clicking! I have tried restarting just Explorer.exe, but that doesn't help. I need to reboot the whole system to fix this.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Got the same problem.










So far I got around it by creating links to the missing options.
Like Taskbar Properties etc.
Creating these links takes a bit of searching & work.


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

At least I'm not alone in this. Do you have any other issues when this happens? Any trouble opening the Playback Devices from the volume icon?


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

The volume icon does not even show up---

Even though set to do so---


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What happens if you set your "theme" back to windows default? Seems like you're running a modified theme or a custom "shell". Perhaps that's what's causing the issues?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Following up on djaburg's post, is there a chance you downloaded and installed an app called Classic Shell?


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't have any custom shells, or custom start menus. The person who replied to my post first seems to, but I try to keep to stock as much as I can. 
I restored Windows in an attempt to fix this. It hasn't happened since then.


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, it happened again today. This is really frustrating. I can't see the menus and I can't open the playback devices options. There's gotta be some connection because they always happen together.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this looks like a shell problem, probably some third party shell app that is causing this, and other problems. You could open a cmd as admin and run:-

regsvr32 shell32.dll (press enter) this will hold until you restart.

Better if you disable the errant app to find this download:-

ShellExView - Shell Extension Manager For Windows

Run the program and from the menus click on product name to organize the list bring non MS apps to the head, one of these is your problem using this app you can right click on the entry and either disable or enable it (also includes other options), very well regarded tool, used very widely by experts.


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, thank you. I'll give it a try the next time it happens


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, this looks like a shell problem, probably some third party shell app that is causing this, and other problems. You could open a cmd as admin and run:-
> 
> regsvr32 shell32.dll (press enter) this will hold until you restart.
> 
> ...


This just happened again and I tried out ShellExView. I disabled every non microsoft extension and it didn't fix the problem. Neither did the command regsvr32 shell32.dll that you suggested. I think that this is an issue with some Windows service because this often comes along with other glitches. Right now I can't launch the Sound options and the explorer address shows up black.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd as admin, go to start, search and type cmd right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-

reg query "HKCR\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers" /s > 0 & notepad 0 press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, I will do that the next time this occurs.


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, open a cmd as admin, go to start, search and type cmd right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-
> 
> reg query "HKCR\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers" /s > 0 & notepad 0 press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.



HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\ FileSyncEx
(Default) REG_SZ {CB3D0F55-BC2C-4C1A-85ED-23ED75B5106B}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\ANotepad++64
(Default) REG_SZ {B298D29A-A6ED-11DE-BA8C-A68E55D89593}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BriefcaseMenu
(Default) REG_SZ {85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BRUMenuHandler
(Default) REG_SZ {5D924130-4CB1-11DB-B0DE-0800200C9A66}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\DropboxExt
(Default) REG_SZ {ECD97DE5-3C8F-4ACB-AEEE-CCAB78F7711C}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\EPP
(Default) REG_SZ {09A47860-11B0-4DA5-AFA5-26D86198A780}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\GDContextMenu
(Default) REG_SZ {BB02B294-8425-42E5-983F-41A1FA970CD6}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With
(Default) REG_SZ {09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With EncryptionMenu
(Default) REG_SZ {A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing
(Default) REG_SZ {f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\WinRAR
(Default) REG_SZ {B41DB860-64E4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\WinRAR32
(Default) REG_SZ {B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\WorkFolders
(Default) REG_SZ {E61BF828-5E63-4287-BEF1-60B1A4FDE0E3}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{90AA3A4E-1CBA-4233-B8BB-535773D48449}
(Default) REG_SZ Taskband Pin

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
(Default) REG_SZ Start Menu Pin


----------

